# ELK Cartridge



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is a .338 220 grain cartridge a big enough round to take down an elk?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

YUP


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

YUP


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

YUP


----------



## fmsniper (Sep 21, 2005)

double Yup


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Only if you are man enough to put the bullet in the right place. I have killed a ton of elk with a .270 Win. It is ALL ABOUT SHOT PLACEMENT. :sniper:


----------



## Cambo (Oct 2, 2005)

jeep_guy_4x4 said:


> Is a .338 220 grain cartridge a big enough round to take down an elk?


 There isn't a cal./bullet weight combination made that will excuss a poorly placed shot, however a well placed shot at the proper range with a 30-30 is a killer. get the idea?? After the issue of the well placed shot, it all comes down to ft.lbs. I have used a .270 with 150 gr. partitions for years with devistating affect. I tend to hold the range for the .270 down to about 250 yds. due to loss in ft lbs. In recent years however I have come to use my .300 Mag. with the 200 gr. partition. I have had one shot kills out to about 350 yds. with that combination, plenty of ft. lbs. 
Those are good standing broad side shots. Running shots I don't take period. walking shots are limited to 100 yds or less. preferably less. My personal shooting rules are made out of respect for the animal and my shooting abilities. As for the .338, you have ft. lbs. to spare. Remember,
Take your time.
Place your shot.
practice, practice, practice.


----------

